
Journey, unofficial Path client for Mac (open source) - bearwithclaws
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/02/27/path-comes-to-os-x-with-the-completely-unofficial-app-journey/
======
tvon
> _Update: Path CEO Dave Morin has commented on the Journey project’s site,
> complimenting the team, saying “Super cool guys. We should probably get you
> access to our API :).”_

Nice to hear, hopefully they follow through.

------
nemik
Broken, does not upload address book.

------
angryasian
with no api, how are they getting access ? I don't use path but are they
scraping a webpage ?

~~~
eridius
Presumably they reverse-engineered the API that the iOS client is using (which
would explain why they were sniffing Path's traffic).

------
stuntmouse
FYI: it's not compatible with 10.5.

